# heavy duty rj45 connectors



## electric_dragon (Mar 28, 2007)

This is more of a question than a problem. I remember about ten years ago I came across some ethernet cables where the rj45 connectors used a metal tab to hold the connector in place, as opposed to the cheap plastic tab used on cables today. As we all know those plastic tabs break off with frequent use. My question is, does anyone make these metal-tabbed connectors, and if so, is there a specific name for them? I spent about an hour with google looking for some without luck.


----------



## Comtrad (Sep 21, 2006)

I doubt you will be able to find something like that. Your best bet if the tabs keep breaking on you is to get some strain relief boots that have a protective cover over the tab.

ie. http://www.cablesnmor.com/rj45-boots.html


----------

